# Tannenwedel



## domserv (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe letztes Jahr bei der Neuanlage meines Teiches auch einen Tannenwedel in einen Pflanzkorb gepflanzt. Ist auch gut gewachsen, allerdings nur submerse Triebe. Jetzt im Frühjahr ist nichts mehr da. Hab jetzt gelesen, dass Tannenwedel wintergrüne Triebe hat. Da bei mir nun gar nichts mehr von der Pflanze zu sehen ist, habe ich bedenken, dass die eingegangen ist.

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen? kann da nochmal was kommen?

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## mitch (16. März 2017)

Hallo Jimi,

was für ein Substrat hast du verwendet? Wenn es dem Tannenwedel nicht gefällt (zu weiches wasser / zu wenig nährstoffe ) wird es nix.
Probier doch mal lehmige Erde mit etwas "Langzeit Dünge-Kegel", das kann schon sehr viel ausmachen.


----------



## Rhabanus (16. März 2017)

Hi Jimi,
habe letztes Jahr auch viele Tannenwedel bei mir gesetzt. Ist jetzt alles unsichtbar. Aber die waren damals sehr stark unterirdisch vernetzt und "wirkten unkaputtbar", dass ich guten Mutes bin, dass sie demnächst wieder alle austreiben.
BTW, ich habe Kies als Substrat.


----------



## domserv (16. März 2017)

Hatte die Pflanzen alle bei naturagart bestellt. In lehmhaltigen Sand gesetzt und den mitgelieferten Langzeitdünger in den Sand gedrückt. Habe allerdings im Laufe des Sommers nicht nachgedüngt.

gruß
Jimi


----------



## StefanRP (24. März 2017)

Egal ob im Teich oder Tümpel, bisher hatte ich nie Glück damit.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. März 2017)

Bei mir will der Tannenwedel auch nicht so richtig, vermute das liegt an meiner niedrigen GH + KH der PH - Wert liegt bei mir auch leicht über 8


----------



## mitch (25. März 2017)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei mir will der Tannenwedel auch nicht so richtig, vermute das liegt an meiner niedrigen GH + KH der PH - Wert liegt bei mir auch leicht über 8



hier mal meine aktuellen Werte (Stäbchen)
NO3 = 0
NO2 = 0
GH = 8°d
KH = 6°d
PH = 7,2


die Bilder sind von 2011/2012  - pflanztiefe ca 60cm (alter Teich)


 


 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2011_04_18_4464_085-jpg.82326/']
	
[/URL]

2016 - pflanztiefe ca 100cm (neuer Teich)



 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2016-06-17__14-53-04_d71_3765_dxo-jpg.166647/']
	
[/URL]


----------



## trampelkraut (25. März 2017)

Bei mir GH 5 KH 3 und der PH liegt bei dir ja bedeutend niedrieger als bei mir.
Im ersten Jahr kam er ganz gut, im zweiten wurden es schon bedeutend weniger, und zur Zeit sind nur noch 3 ganz mickrige zu sehen,


----------



## domserv (25. März 2017)

Hier mal meine Werte gemessen mit Stick
NO3 = 0
NO2 = 0
GH = >7°d
KH = 6-10°d
PH = 7,2
Cl2 = 0

Der Tannenwedel sieht tot aus (Datum auf dem Foto stimmt nicht, ist von heute)


----------



## Sklave von Mathias (26. März 2017)

Bei uns fühlt der Tannenwedel sich auch noch nicht so richtig wohl. Naja warten wir eben noch ein paar Jahre, die Krebsscheren  brauchten auch ihre 5 Jahre um sich anzupassen. 

LG Heike


----------



## marcus18488 (26. März 2017)

Dann bin ich nicht der einzige bei dem der Tannenwedel dahin vegetiert. 
Wir haben auch nur verkümmerte Exemplare im Teich. Aber die haben dieses
Jahr noch ne Chance


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2017)

Ohhhman. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob unsere Wachsen werden oder nicht da ich auch welche eingesetzt habe mit der Erde worin sie sind und außendrum habe ich feinen kies als weiteres Substrat.


----------



## mitch (17. Apr. 2017)

Hi Andy,
so übel schaut der Tannenwedel doch ned aus, gib ihm erst mal etwas zeit zum wachsen - ist ja kein unkraut


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2017)

Ja ne das meine ich auch nicht.
Der sieht sehr gut aus das muss ich auch sagen.
Ich meinte eigentlich damit das ich nicht hoffe das er bei mir kümmern oder eingehen wird.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Ich meinte eigentlich damit das ich nicht hoffe das er bei mir kümmern oder eingehen wird.


zum nachdüngen gibt es ja Düngekegel ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=düngekegel teichpflanzen&t=images


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Aber Reichen nicht die nährstoffe die im Teich sind?
Weil imoment hab ich ein Mega Algen problem.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

du hast doch erst den Teich gefüllt - das könnte die erste Algenblüte sein - wenn die gelösten Nährstoffe verbraucht sind dann sind die Algen recht schnell verhungert und sinken ab ==> mulm.
wenn du es schaffst den mulm zeitnah mit dem BA/filter aus dem Teich zu bekommen hat die nächste Algen generation schon weniger Futter.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

Vielen dank für die sehr hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Apr. 2017)

bei mir hat Hippuris vulgaris im meiner weichen, nähstoffarmen und sauren Teichbrühe auch keine Überlebeschange


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2017)

Ach hätte ich nur Eure Gegebenheiten ... bei mir wuchert der Tannenwedel das es nur so eine Freude ist ...

Ich könnt den ununterbrochen auszupfen, aber da wird ja jedes Stück das im Teich bleibt ein neuer Tannenwedel ...

 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Der kommt übrigens aus mehr als 1 Meter Tiefe herauf


----------



## marcus18488 (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

ich komm gern zum rauszupfen vorbei. 

LG Marcus


----------



## Digicat (18. Apr. 2017)

LG
Helmut


----------



## Deuned (27. Apr. 2017)

Ja,der Tannenwedel ist eine  seltsame Diva.
Ich habe meinen Teich etliche Jahrzehnte und alles mit ihm erlebt.Mal verschand er ohne nachvollziehbaren Grund,in den letzten zwei Jahren jedoch,auch jetzt schon trotz der Kälte,wächst er sehr gut.
In der Teichbiologie hat sich in der ganzen Zeit offiziell-also durch mein Zutun- nichts geändert.....


----------

